# Percha para hacer hueco (periodismo)



## Elsalove

Bonsoir,

je viens de lire dans El País un article sur Willie Deville où il est dit que _no era un cantante para hacer hueco_. Est-ce une expression toute faite? En tout cas, je vous avoue que je ne comprends pas et je vous remercie d'avance pour m'aider à éclaircir cette phrase.


----------



## Dentellière

Elsalove said:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> je viens de lire dans El País un article sur Willie Deville où il est dit que _no era un cantante para hacer hueco_. Est-ce une expression toute faite? En tout cas, je vous avoue que je ne comprends pas et je vous remercie d'avance pour m'aider à éclaircir cette phrase.



Según el diccionario de la RAE :

hacer un hueco es "Desplazar cosas o desplazarse personas para que algo o alguien tenga sitio."
llenar un hueco: "Ocupar un puesto que estaba vacante."

Y tratándose de un cantante yo agregaría :

hacer bulto : "Contribuir a dar aspecto concurrido a una reunión por medio de la mera presencia"


Saludos


----------



## Yul

Excellentes explications , Dentellière

Pero... comment traduire toute la phrase en y incluant le "percha"?

"Pero no era un cantante percha para hacer hueco."

Merci

Yul


----------



## Dentellière

Elsalove said:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> je viens de lire dans El País un article sur Willie Deville où il est dit que _*no era un cantante para hacer hueco*_. Est-ce une expression toute faite? En tout cas, je vous avoue que je ne comprends pas et je vous remercie d'avance pour m'aider à éclaircir cette phrase.



Así dice en el título,    ... pero ....  no en el contexto que envía 
Incluso, creo que jamás he escuchado o leído  "_percha para hacer hueco_" 
...


----------



## swift

Buenos días:

El contexto.



> En España, se le conoció más allá de los circuitos de _fans_ por su versión de _Demasiado Corazón_. Pero no era un cantante percha para hacer hueco. Era un artista de los pies a la cabeza, que tenía discos maravillosos como _Victory Mixture_ o el más reciente, _Pistola_, abundante en cadencias del sur norteamericano.



¡Ánimo! 


swift


----------



## Dentellière

Lo que quería significar, es que no se entiende bien en castellano.
Y menos usando "percha" como adjetivo
(Tener percha : ser elegante)
De ahí... que traducirla al francés ....


----------



## Yul

J'attendrai...
Yul


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Buenas tardes.

Yo no leo percha /para hacer hueco sino percha para hacer /hueco

Es decir que él no era un cantante prefabricado sin arte (al contrario de los que tanto abundan en el panorama musical).


----------



## swift

Hola:

Yo creo que lo mejor sería en todo caso que el periodista se registre en WR y nos lo explique él mismo. 

Yo leo "hacer hueco" como un sintagma inseparable: abrirse espacio. Lo que no veo es cómo una percha puede hacer hueco, a menos que se trate de una "celebridad" que hace que los demás se corran para darle espacio.

Saludos,


swift


----------



## Pinairun

Un_ cantante percha_ es alguien a quien le va bien de cantante por ser guapo o atractivo, no porque sepa cantar. 

Y supongo que "hacer hueco" se referirá a "hacerse un hueco" en el mundo de la música. ¿O sería demasiado suponer?


----------



## swift

Pinairun said:


> Un_ cantante percha_ es alguien que le va bien de cantante por ser guapo o atractivo, no porque sepa cantar.



¡Eeeeeso!



> Y supongo que "hacer hueco" se referirá a "hacerse un hueco" en el mundo de la música. ¿O sería demasiado suponer?



Exactamente. Eso mismo entiendo yo: abrirse espacio en el mundo de la música. 

Un saludo,


swift


----------



## Dentellière

Pinairun said:


> Un_ cantante percha_ es alguien a quien le va bien de cantante por ser guapo o atractivo, no porque sepa cantar.
> 
> Y supongo que "hacer hueco" se referirá a "hacerse un hueco" en el mundo de la música. ¿O sería demasiado suponer?



¡Aaahhhh! Pues hacías bien en esperar Yul, ha llegado alguien que  ha interpretado esto como corresponde.

Ya sabemos qué es un _"cantante percha"_
Suponemos  qué es "_hacer*se un* hueco_"

 ....nos falta la traducción.....


----------



## swift

Hola Dentellière:



Dentellière said:


> Suponemos  qué es "_hacer*se un* hueco_"



Del Clave:



> *hacer (un) hueco* correrse en un asiento para hacer sitio: Hicieron hueco y pude sentarme.
> 
> http://clave.librosvivos.net/





Saludos,


swift


----------



## Dentellière

> En España, se le conoció más allá de los circuitos de fans por su versión de Demasiado Corazón. Pero no era un cantante percha para hacer hueco. Era un artista de los pies a la cabeza, que tenía discos maravillosos como Victory Mixture o el más reciente, Pistola, abundante en cadencias del sur norteamericano.



Pues bien:
Si, como tú has encontrado en el Clave "hacer un hueco"  se refiere  a "hacer un hueco (en el teatro/cine) para que alguien lo ocupe.
Es decir que:  dos personas cambiaron su lugar para "hacer un hueco a otra persona": el verbo no es pronominal .

(Otro ejemplo casero .  Yo visto a mi hijita,  pero.. yo me visto)

Entonces,  dicho de una persona,  no es lo mismo decir que

"se hizo un hueco"  (voluntario de su parte)  en el mundo de la música
que
"hizo un hueco"  (hizo un hueco a otro para que cupiera o entrara)

hay una diferencia abismal entre la interpretación de Pinairum y la del Clave.

No quiero interpretar mal, pero" *no era un cantante percha para hacer hueco*."     ¿Qué quiere decir ?
¿ Cómo interpretamos el verbo:   hacer hueco como dice el periodista
o hacerse hueco como interpreta con muy buen criterio Pinairum?

Espero haber sido clara... pero, a esta altura, ya no lo sé


----------



## swift

Hola Dentellière:

Debo señalar que yo leí este hilo el viernes (ayer) a escasos minutos para las dos de la mañana (cuando se publicó). Y de inmediato lo interpreté del mismo modo que Pinairun. Busqué el contexto en Internet y busqué en mis diccionarios, y de nuevo confirmé mi sospecha.

El empleo de la forma pronominal no plantea ningún problema: abrir espacio y abrirse espacio son igualmente válidos; las locuciones verbales hacer hueco y hacerse hueco se diferencian en que la primera se dice de la persona que se corre para hacer sitio y la segunda de la persona que hace que los demás se corran.

¿Lo ves más claro ahora?

Buenas noches,


swift


----------



## Dentellière

No. 
No es lo mismo correrse para que entre otro 
Que
Hacerse un hueco para entrar (uno mismo)


----------



## swift

Dentellière said:


> No.
> No es lo mismo correrse para que entre otro
> Que
> Hacerse un hueco para entrar (uno mismo)



Creo que eso fue lo que yo di a entender al decir que "hacer hueco" es moverse para hacer sitio y "hacerse hueco" hacerse sitio (empleando la fuerza o sin ella).

En un instante de locura, por pura malicia, quise ver si el traductor de ElPaís.com podía aclararnos. Pues bien:



> En Espagne, s'est fait connaître au-delà du circuit des fans pour leur version de Heart Too. Mais ce n'était pas un chanteur se percher trou. Était un artiste de la tête aux pieds, ce qui est merveilleux que les disques Mélange Victory ou plus tard, au pistolet, abondant dans le sud-américaine des rythmes.


Los autómatas tampoco comprenden nada de nada.  Tu t'es perché un trou, toi ?

Quizá haya sido un lapsus del periodista. Sin embargo, lo que verdaderamente importa es la traducción...

Saludos,


swift


----------



## swift

Creo que las primeras líneas que siguen al párrafo que hemos citado arrojan luz sobre el sentido de "hacer hueco" en esa frase:



> Nunca conquistó un número uno ni alcanzó a ser un superventas, pero en su defensa siempre pudo decir que tampoco fue derrotado, ni siquiera cuando se hundió en el ostracismo del negocio musical en los últimos años de su vida. Era un rollo pirata: componía a su aire y ampliaba su legión de seguidores.
> 
> http://www.elpais.com/articulo/cultura/Adios/corsario/rock/elpepucul/20090807elpepucul_4/Tes



¿No te parece, Dentellière, que lo que don Fernando Navarro quiso decir es que Willy Deville no formaba parte de los cantantes comunes y que no era de los que llegan para imponerse?


----------



## Dentellière

Si.
A lo que te refieres, si entiendo bien , es que
probablemente  no fue un "star" comercial
sino que "lo hacía a su modo"
Eso habla muy bien de él. ¿No?


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

En esta página (tarda en cargar ) explican que:


> El dar apariencia y actualidad a un pseudo acontecimiento se le llama hacer percha


Possibles traductions:
- n'était pas un chanteur à provoquer un scrum / n'était pas un chanteur pour échottier / n'était pas un chanteur à apparaître dans les échos 

Ce n'est pas exactement ce que dit l'expression espagnole mais cela donne l'idée que Willie Deville n'était connu et apprécié que des... connaisseurs et que les articles à son sujet étaient dus à de vrais évènements : la sortie d'un disque.
 
Attendez d'autres possibilités de traduction.
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Yul

Grâce à vous tous, j'ai finalement saisi...
En plus, j'ai aimé cette manière de décrire un artiste.
Pour le moment  je ne peux pas proposer meilleure traduction que ce que j'ai vu jusqu'à maintenant.
Merci!

Yul


----------



## Elsalove

Como Swift, yo también pensaba que la frase iba compuesta de "un cantante percha" / "para hacer hueco". 
Así, si suponemos que _hacer hueco_ tiene el sentido de _se faire une place_ quizás podamos entender la frase como _Deville n'avait pas besoin d'être un chanteur "people" pour pouvoir exister_. ¿ Qué os parece? ¿ Os parece correcta la dirección de mi propuesta?
En todo caso, muchísimas gracias por vuestras pistas de reflexión.


----------



## Yul

J'aime la "dirección", comme tu dis...
Yul


----------

